# Gavadel Pasta?



## DaveSoMD

I think I spelled it correctly. Anyway, my Aunt used to make this homemade pasta called gavadel (I am spelling it the way she pronounced it). It was small and rolled with a fork so that the tines maked ridges/groves. It was very small like cavatelli (again I think I spelled that correctly). Anyway, she passed away a few years ago and as far as we know she never wrote down the recipe. 

Does anyone have any clue what it is or have a recipe for it? I'd love to try making it and since it dosen't need a pasta machine I though I'd be able to give it a try.


----------



## 4meandthem

Found this

Chicken Piccata With Broccoli & Gavadel Recipe from Joseph Martino

May be from the Puglia region but I have not found a pic. I think it is like orecciette maybe.

It may be just another way of pronouncing Cavatelli too.does it look just it?

Gavadel was in the 13th sapranos episode but I don't know if there is a shot of it.


----------



## zfranca

CAVATIEDDI a type of eggless pasta made with semolina, regular white flour and water and they resamble small "gnocchi". Gavadel is probably the dialect word for this type of pasta that is served with rucola and tomato sauce. The rucola is cooked in the same water as the cavatieddi.
Yes, they are in the orecchiette family and the recipes are interchangeble.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Thanks 4me and zfranca!!!! Any TNT recipes or should I Google for cavatieddi?

Update: I Googled Cavatieddi and came up with this which explains the name,  since I grew up in Upstate NY. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cavatelli


----------



## buckytom

lol, as soon as i read this thread, i said "it's cavatelli"!

italian americans butcher the mother language to a degree that can be funny at times. gavadeel is cavatelli, gabba goo is capicola, a goomah is comare (italian for mistress), and so on.

it's a serious case of "telephone". italians speak the first couple of syllables of a word with a certain flair or gusto, and then almost drop off the last syllable, usually a vowel. so americans eventually just drop off the final vowel, and then change the word to something relating to phonetics.

mooz-arell, par-ma-john, zah-bah-yohn, etc,.


----------



## ChefJune

buckytom said:


> lol, as soon as i read this thread, i said "it's cavatelli"!
> 
> italian americans butcher the mother language to a degree that can be funny at times. gavadeel is cavatelli, gabba goo is capicola, a goomah is comare (italian for mistress), and so on.
> 
> it's a serious case of "telephone". italians speak the first couple of syllables of a word with a certain flair or gusto, and then almost drop off the last syllable, usually a vowel. so americans eventually just drop off the final vowel, and then change the word to something relating to phonetics.
> 
> mooz-arell, par-ma-john, zah-bah-yohn, etc,.


 
... and also "Pro-SHOOT!"  Buckytom, you beat me to it. 

The OP's pasta is definitely cavatelli.


----------



## zfranca

I don't have any TnT recipe. If you wish I will translate the recipe from my cookbook. This recipe also instructs how to make them.


----------



## DaveSoMD

zfranca said:


> I don't have any TnT recipe. If you wish I will translate the recipe from my cookbook. This recipe also instructs how to make them.


 
I appreciate the offer.  It sounds like a lot of work so please do not put yourself out but if you have the time I would love to try your recipe.


----------



## zfranca

No trouble at all. I do this all the time. This is the only recipe listed in the book. Italians are notorious for not listing ingredients accurately, or using terms like _a nice tomato...._


 
 
 

CAVATIEDDI E MIGNUICCH

_ _
_ _
*Ingredients:*
600 gr.
Combination white flour and semolina. Proportions vary from area to area but the semolina flour should never be less than 60%.
600 gr.
Rucola
100 gr.
Olive oil
500 gr.
Red juicy tomatoes
Salt, pecorino cheese, pepper

*Directions:*
1. Add a few ladles of warm water and a pinch of salt to the flours combination to make a dough from which you will roll out thin cylinders of pasta. Cut the cylinders in one inch length. While you work, keep the unused dough covered to prevent drying out. With the palm of your hand apply a little pressure on each cut peace and roll it on the wood surface, so that the rough surface of the wood will leave a rough edge on the outside of the cavatelli. Indent each cavatello with you thumb, or the handle of a knife. Repeat until there is no more dough. 
2.  Let rest for at least two hours before cooking them so they can dry some.
3. Bring a large pot of salted water to boil. Drop the rucola and when almost done drop the cavatelli in the same water. Drain pasta and rucola into a serving bowl and toss with a simple red sauce made by heating in a saucepan 4 tablespoons of oil, the pulp of the tomatoes and a pinch of salt and pepper. Mix all together and you will have a beautiful tri-color effect: red-white-green.
4. Serve cheese on the side.
* *
*Translated from “LA CUCINA DEGLI ITALIANI’ by Vincenzo Buonassisi, Edizione 1988*.
 
_*IMHO: *I suspect that Cavatieddi is a Southern dialect (possibly Puglia) of Cavatelli and Mignuicch for mini mini-gnocchi, because Cavatelli look like thin gnocchi._
_Cavatelli are thin and long._
_Mignuicch are slightly shorther. _


----------



## zfranca

SABATO 5 GIUGNO:PRIMA SAGRA DEL CAVATELLO


----------



## zfranca

» Cavatelli - Ricetta Cavatelli - Ricetta di Misya

This shows how to make them


----------



## zfranca

Itinerari tematici della provincia di Salerno

According to this site, the name Cavatelli comes from "cavata"which means caved in when you apply pressure with your fingers.

P.S. ONE DAY I WILL LEARN TO PUT ALL THE INFO IN ONE PAGE.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Thank you!  Interesting recipe, no egg just flour and olive oil.  I should get a good bottle then. 

One question, what is Rucola?


----------



## 4meandthem

Arugula. Same slurring.


----------



## zfranca

That tart green stuff called arugula which is mostly used in salads.


----------



## dollicapo

*gavadelle pasta*

Well I do not know if that is how you spell it - but Italians know what it is or also know as gnocchi - it is a pasta made with flour and potatoes - either mashed or riced cooled potatoes.  If that is what you are thinking of let me know.


----------



## Andy M.

Another oldie.  Gavadel or gavadelle are phonetic spellings for cavatelli.  Gnocchi is a different item that can be made with potato or ricotta.


----------



## dollicapo

Well growing up thats what my grandparents and parents called it. Cavatelli is a different pasta.  I guess it depends on what part of Italy it is from.


----------



## buckytom

dolli, gnocchi and cavatelli are very similar, and you're right, they're  from different regions of italy. but there arw differences.

gnocchi is from northern italy and is a softer pasta, while cavatelli is from the south and is a more traditional pasta (as far as americans would consider pasta) that is more "al dente".

as andy mentioned, gnocchi can be made and often is described as potato gnocchi. again, much softer than all flour pasta.

both are cut finger rolled/pressed, but cavatelli tends to be longer, gnocchi shorter. maybe the latter is because it's softer and stretches less, i don't know. but it's a thing to behold to see a nonna and a mama or two crank out either pasta with a cut, press, roll, and push to the side of a floured counter.

i love them both because they'rr kind of "meaty" pastas that go well in particular dishes where other pastas would get lost or just wouldn't work.


oh yeah, i just remembered 2 more butchered words. fazool, as in pasta fazool, more properly pasta e fagiole - pasta with beans.

or rigott, aka ricotta. and of course, we call it cheese, which it ain't.


----------

